# Modding a B&N Nook Tablet to Sell



## Truthisone (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi I received a Nook Tablet 1, several years back as a gift. I never cared for it much and it's in perfect condition. I'm strapped for cash and would love to Modd it and sell it somewhere.

Any suggestions on what to do to it and where to sell it to get the most if any $$ ?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Manufacturer refurbished Barnes&Noble NOOK Tablet with 8GB Memory and WiFi BNTV250A run $59.99 on eBay, and new ones on Amazon are $89.99.

You can boot and run Android on a Nook with an AFN Micro SD card for $21.99.


----------



## Truthisone (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks, I'm pretty sure I can run Android on it NP with Youtube


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes, Android could be installed. Personally I kinda like the dual-boot setup. Wife can use it as a B&N eReader and I can use it as an Android tablet.


----------

